# Strange or not so strange Amano behavior?



## Archo (13 Feb 2014)

Hey everyone,

I'm puzzled to why my Amano shrimp are jumping ship... 0.o

I recently added 6 small/medium Amano shrimp to my high tech planted aquarium. There is no other livestock in the tank and all the water tests seem to look fine. The tank is open topped and the water level is around 30mm from the top, is this just the shrimp being curious and jumping out? 

I'm not sure if the external filter outflow is too powerful for the shrimp or would this even be a factor?

Water test before water change
PH – 7.0
Ammonia – 0ppm
Nitrate - 20ppm
Nitrite - 0ppm
KH - 5ppm

The aquarium is 10 months old and went through a 8 week cycle period before adding any plants etc.

Thanks for the help
Archo


----------



## parotet (13 Feb 2014)

Too much co2 maybe? They come from tanks in the shops without Co2... Not easy to get used to it.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (13 Feb 2014)

Good chance it is CO2 related.


----------



## Archo (13 Feb 2014)

Ok thanks, would you recommend leaving the Co2 and lights off for 24 hours?

Thanks


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (13 Feb 2014)

Is a good idea when initially introducing them.They might be getting slowly acclimatised,how were they behaving today?Cheers Mark


----------



## Archo (13 Feb 2014)

2 have jumped out so far  The others look, well I can't really tell. They seem happy foraging through the Riccia. I'm going to leave the Co2 and lights off tomorrow and see how that goes. Thanks for the help


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (14 Feb 2014)

I think that's a pretty good move.


----------

